# Schwinn Basement find in need of TLC



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 12, 2015)

Just picked this up along with a bunch of random bendix & ND stuff in an old bendix cabinet! Rough for the wear but still a good morning











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randallace (Apr 12, 2015)

Good score !


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 12, 2015)

Meant to complete the thought, I'm no Schwinn pro, this specimen is badge less but still has a Schwinn seat tube decal, anyone recognize the model?
Lots of hub bits to clean and figure out, I'll likely be putting out a casting call for folks looking for balloon tire hub bits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2015)

I believe that's a DX


----------



## Duck (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice- I can't help but wonder why they didn't put a larger basket on it, though ?


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool find! Will be a nice one! Joe


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes dx, but of the bf goodrich variety. The stenciling is early postwar goodrich. It would have sported a shield badge most likely. I would date it 46-49. Can you post the serial number?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll look at it, bottom bracket stamped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mruiz (Apr 12, 2015)

Jesse
It is a DX like other said. I just found a girls version in Hopewell, but spitfire on the chain guard. Nice find.
 Mitch in Chester


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 12, 2015)

Here is a bb photo, never seen an oiler port like this one, non-factory?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Chain ring looks like a Dayton though? V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 12, 2015)

1948 model.agree with the Dayton chainring also.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Here is a bb photo, never seen an oiler port like this one, non-factory?





Might be simpler to say: Grease/oil port over kill?


----------



## baronvoncatania (Apr 15, 2015)

*weird*

I can't imagine why a grease fitting would be there! Would the grease just pool in the bottom of the shell?




Jeff54 said:


> Might be simpler to say: Grease/oil port over kill?


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2015)

baronvoncatania said:


> I can't imagine why a grease fitting would be there! Would the grease just pool in the bottom of the shell?




Yup, unless ya just stuck in a load of oil, pooling high enough to get over the bearing cups. But then the oil is likely to slip through the sides of bearing cups, (not good idea)  even if ya packed it with grease, basically, you're doing nothing but filling up the BB and open tube/bars with gunk and then once they're full enough to cause pressure, squeezing the grease into the bearings, _finnaly_. 

On a positive note, filling the BB and bars up with grease is about as good as a lifetime of no worries about rusting the insides of BB bracket and tube connections as can get. [grin]

I donno, maybe the guy who did that, would pour oil in it until it leaked out, and as used, wanted the remaining oil pooling up to bearing cups   to slip into bearing as frame moved from side to side, and cause them to flush.

But that is the guy whom, ya donna wanna have parking his bike on your side-walks or driveway. [wink].


----------



## petritl (Apr 15, 2015)

Is this the correct tank for the DX?


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 15, 2015)

yes correct tank.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Here is a bb photo, never seen an oiler port like this one, non-factory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It has a "belly button"!!!


----------

